# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >   Rome to Cortona

## carolgreen145

Travelling from Rome airport to Cortona to meet up with friends. How do I get from the airport in Rome to the train station and then take the train and get off in Cortona? Are there taxi's available at the train station?

suek

----------


## Petri

There is a train station at the Fiumicino airport, just hop to the train at the airport, change train in Rome and you'll arrive to Cortona.

Unless we're driving we always take the train from Fiumicino to the city.

You can book the train tickets quite easily on www.trenitalia.com.

----------


## andynap

You can take a taxi from Fiumicino  to the Rome train station but Petri is right- better to take the train from the airport to the Rome station.

----------


## Petri

.. and I would probably make arrangements with the accommodation in Cortona that there will be a taxi waiting.  You never know about the small italian villages.

----------

